# Entry level kits?



## Simonch (Sep 24, 2018)

I have child number 3 on the way... hoping to do a bit of a studio shoot myself once the wee one comes along.  What kit would you recommend?  are the ebay kits worth it? example - Studio Photo White Black Green Screen Backdrop Light Stand Umbrella Lighting Kit 712971336933 | eBay

At present I don't have much in the way of kit at all - just a camera and a couple of lenses!

Si


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 24, 2018)

I have had many bargains off eBay over the years, good luck......


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2018)

Honestly, I would recommend *NO *continuous fluorescent lighting kits, which is what the one you link to is. Continuous lighting at the 63-Pounds Sterling price level is garbage.

I would instead suggest a 40-inch white "convertible" umbrella, one with a removable black backing cover; a 7- to 9-foot light stand, and a 100 to 150 Watt-second studio monolight flash unit.

THAT setup, a stand and umbrella, and a decently powerful modeling-light equipped flash, will be soooooo much better for soooo many uses!

Brands? Neewer, perhaps. Or some other Hong Kong-made brand.


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 26, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Honestly, I would recommend *NO *continuous fluorescent lighting kits, which is what the one you link to is. Continuous lighting at the 63-Pounds Sterling price level is garbage.
> 
> I would instead suggest a 40-inch white "convertible" umbrella, one with a removable black backing cover; a 7- to 9-foot light stand, and a 100 to 150 Watt-second studio monolight flash unit.
> 
> ...



And a big dual sided reflector/bounce card. Like the 4' or so ones that are collapsible/foldable. White, or white and gold. Another stand and a couple of spring clips. The bounce card alone can make a world of difference shooting outdoors and is great to create fill light with a single strobe in a studio setting.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Sep 27, 2018)

I would agree with the above no continuous fluorescent lighting, you will never have enough power. 

I would take a look at this kit from Paul C Buff - One Light Kit


----------



## Designer (Sep 27, 2018)

Simonch said:


> are the ebay kits worth it?


I think you should avoid those "100-piece" kits that seem to have everything you need, but in the end you will have replaced it all with better stuff in a few years.  It's not the marketplace per se, but rather the low quality and marginal usefulness that you need to be aware of.

Derrel has made a very solid recommendation, and if you are patient enough and diligent enough, you might be able to find some good quality gear on the lightly-used market.

Start with either a speedlight or a studio strobe and one good modifier.  Learn flash photography with that before you buy any more.  You can also make/repurpose modifiers from found materials, but you need to learn how to use flash, so that will be your priority.  Learn online or borrow a book.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 27, 2018)

The problem with CFL/continuous fluorescent lighting is that the light level is low.  So you have to shoot at slow shutter speeds and/or raise the ISO level.  This is OK for table top still life, but I personally would not use it for babies and kids.

Shooting with a shoe flash (ala Strobist) is IMHO a better low cost option.  But you have to previsualize the shadows, which is difficult to do when you are learning.  This is because a shoe flash does not have a modeling light, which the studio flashes do.  One big advantage of shoe flashes is that you can use them away from mains/AC power, so you can use them almost anywhere, and not have to deal with a LONG extension cord.

At the top of the food chain are the various types of studio flashes.

BTW, an open window is a great source of light.


----------



## WayneF (Oct 1, 2018)

+1, continuous light will always be weak. But a digital camera can get by without modeling lights. They just have to look at a test shot (or two or three) and see and decide how to improve the lighting. Which surely is great experience too, since newbies tend not to know to look and actually "see" the facial shadows, nor have any clue that they can affect and control them.


----------

